# Cockapoo or Cavapoo



## Loubylou (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello,

Knowing this is a Cockapoo forum but hoping for some nuteral advice.
I've been on a puppy hunt for just over a month now, to begin with I was very set on a Cockapoo. But after seeing some Cavapoos, the similarities are striking!

Just wondering, is the much difference to the two dogs? 

Size? Coat? Temperament?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well... Kiki is a cavapoo, or more exactly a cava poodliepoo (cavapoo mum, mini poo dad).
She has been mistaken for a cockapoo several times - and as I'm sure you have already noticed there are quite a variety of looks and type of cockapoos.

Having compared Kiki to some cockapoos we meet out and about I would say that she is similar in height and length but slightly lighter built - but that might just be that she takes after her poodle dad. At 8 months she weighs in at 6 kilos.

Kiki's coat is very soft and fleecey - not at all water proof which is a bit dull with all the rain we have had this winter... An equafleece dog coat has been essential! When I brush her through there is some hair in the brush, but she does not leave hair on you if she has been having a cuddly snuggle, which she loves!

Kiki has the most lovely happy nature - she absolutely loves everyone and has a whole range of woofly yips that she uses to talk with! She is very submissive when first meeting new dogs, but once she has made friends she loves a good romp and chase with her buddies. She is a hunter, loving to scamper round the brambles in pursuit of bunnies, birds or foxes. Kiki was quick to house train, learnt quickly to sleep on her own and so far is a very responsive dog. 

But then I think she is perfect!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I wanted a cavapoo originally as I loved cavaliers and had one who lived till he was 17. The reason I went for a cockapoo in the end is because the two cavapoos I met did not have very good recall off lead. My cav was also decidedly dodgy off lead and I knew some other cavs who could never be let off the lead. All the cockapoos I know are very good off-lead and this was important to me.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I have also been undecided about a cavapoo or cockapoo. My neighbour has a cavapoo and it is the most sweetest, gentlest dog I've come across. I think that cockapoos, especially if they are from a working spaniel line rather than a show line, they can be more energetic. They need more stimulation as they are bred as working dogs so therefore are happiest when they've got something to do ie fetch, find, hide, play. I have been told however that a lot depends on the temperament the dogs are bred from also.

You would also be wise to research the health checks that are advised for both breeds as cocker spaniels and King Charles spaniels are not necessarily subject to the same health problems.

I have only found one good cavapoo breeder so far (and she was over 200 miles away) and she has had so many enquiries she has closed her waiting list for this year.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've only met two cavapoos one was a black pup and due to the fact that it was a pup I thought it was a Cockapoo, it looked just like Wilf when he was little. The other I met was fairly scruffy coated I wouldn't have thought it was a cavapoos , looked more like the odd jackadoodle that I've seen.


----------



## Nellie D (Mar 7, 2013)

RangerC said:


> I have only found one good cavapoo breeder so far (and she was over 200 miles away) and she has had so many enquiries she has closed her waiting list for this year.


Is that Poundlane? i am searching for a cavapoo breeder too!


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

Well if you are looking at both of those breeds exclusively, the real question is cavalier or cocker. The other half of both breeds is poodle. With any cross-breed there is a chance of either sides temperament (and any genetic factor obviously) so see if you can see cockers an cavaliers, usually at parks or visit breeders so that you will see the differences between them, as this is a choice only you can make. 
When I want to compare breeds I look at youtube home-videos of the breed so you will see how they interact (though it depends a lot on upbringing etc) with the family and you will see which breed is best suited for your lifestyle. Keep in mind that both are spaniel based so will have similar prey drive and similar likely-hood for taking off etc as they were "designed" for the same purpose.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes nellieD - poundlane.


----------



## Nellie D (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks RangerC!


----------

